# The Witch - On Blu-ray & DVD May 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Mesmerizing. A folklore-laden tale of total darkness that shouldn’t be missed”
> 
> - Steve Barton, Dread Central
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Witch - On Blu-ray &amp; DVD May 17*

I might do a blind buy on this one. I know it received great reviews plus I'm a horror buff.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Witch - On Blu-ray &amp; DVD May 17*



asere said:


> I might do a blind buy on this one. I know it received great reviews plus I'm a horror buff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Exactly what I was thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Witch - On Blu-ray &amp; DVD May 17*



willis7469 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup I can picture already having all the lights out with volume turned up and seeing wife jump lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol! Yes, I can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

me neither. I've heard NOTHING but good things about it!


----------

